# Scratch-built thunderfire cannon



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

One day, I was reading the SM Codex, and I thought: I think a thunderfire cannon would be a good addition to my army, but then I saw the £30 price tag. So I decided to have a go myself, using a cereal box, a malteasers tube and some duct tape. This is what I have so far:
































I know it looks really big beside the space marine, but I like big guns. They're better than little guns.

I'm currently trying to work out what to use as the 4 small barrels inside the big barrel - copper piping is my main idea, but any other suggestions I would be grateful for. I'm not brilliant at modelling, so any tips to make the caterpillar tracks etc are appreciated.

If you want me to do some templates for the main body bit, PM me and I can do some.

Gothminion


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool haha. Love it. Good luck getting paint to properly stick to that tape though it can be a pain. I like how its bigger than the GW one i think they seriously downsized it. Not sure what you could use for the smaller barrels hmm ill think about that.


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

On the painting side of things, I think covering it in a thin layer of milliput should do the trick.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

yep that would work


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

just found a big round wooden pole in the garage that will fit perfectly into the big barrel as 4 little ones. Just have to ask my dad if I can use it


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cunning; very Blue Peter.

What are you planning for the tracks?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

For tracks I'd suggest an airfix kit or maybe bits&kits or eBay. I'd like to see this baby with a lick of paint.
For painting the tape - you could always replace it with masking tape. That way you wouldn't have to use putt and therefore wouldn't risk getting thumb prints/whathaveyou on your cannon.


----------

